# I'm making serious progress!



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

For well over a week, I've been experiencing a lessening of my symptoms with each passing day. The world is starting to feel more real, more organic, more alive, and I'm starting to feel more connected to it all. A couple nights ago, I cried because for the first time in ages I was able to look up at the stars and clearly see the moonlit sky with minimal visual flashes and blurs/trails/fuzziness.  The constant dizziness is vanishing and I feel more grounded on earth. I'll admit I still don't feel totally normal, but I'm getting there. I don't feel nearly as empty and things I use to enjoy doing like playing guitar or watching movies are becoming enjoyable once again. The after burn images I get when I switch my view to new objects is also lessening. I'm extremely excited that I'm making such progress. I take no medications, by the way.


----------



## trance04 (Feb 12, 2006)

As someone who isn't a big fan of meds i'm really interested to hear about what you did leading up to this,what might've triggered the change..

and thats awesome to hear,best of luck in the coming weeks =]


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

trance04 said:


> As someone who isn't a big fan of meds i'm really interested to hear about what you did leading up to this,what might've triggered the change..
> 
> and thats awesome to hear,best of luck in the coming weeks =]


For starters, I've reduced my anxiety and negative thinking by leaps and bounds. A lot of the DR that really bothered me is much less noticeable now. I can now walk well-coordinated on a sidewalk while my head is turned watching oncoming traffic pass me. That used to make me so disoriented and confused. I now longer feel drunk or inebriated, which is a real positive change. It's still a day to day struggle, though. Mabey I'm just in the beginning stages towards full recovery, because I still have episodes of DP during the day, but they seem less frightening and I'm able to cope through them much more easily.


----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm at the point where I no longer need Benzos and they, in fact, make thing seriously worse for me. They helped a great deal in the past though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Triachus said:


> I'm at the point where I no longer need Benzos and they, in fact, make thing seriously worse for me. They helped a great deal in the past though.


I only took Xanax once, and that was during a panic attack last month. My mom was so worried that she gave me some she had to calm me down. Good thing she did, it was probably the most frightening DP experience of my life.

I am weary of prescription drugs mainly because you're making a commitment to them and are altering your brain chemistry through chemical means, which is one of the things I attribute the cause of my DP to be, even though SSRI's effect different neurotrasmitters than pot(I don't believe THC acts on seratonin). I will say that now I'm terrified of altering my conciousness through drugs or alcohol. I've never been drunk in my life and don't plan on ever drinking recreationally, all due to my DP/DR experience. I feel like I MUST be in control of the situation at all times, and feel like I can't let a chemical or drug detach me further from my true self. Does that make any sense?


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

GOOD for you!!!
I did this without meds too. It was very hard but as a result I am much stronger and I dont have to worry about things I feel being side effects.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Just thought I'd post an update since it's been a few weeks. I'm feeling terrific right now and the DP/DR is no longer a real problem for me anymore. As I said, the dizziness is gone, and I no longer have bouts of confusion or bumping into things. Speech is no longer slurred, and I look forward to things during the day. I've begun doing things I used to love doing again like playing video games and going out more. I've tried extremely hard to eliminate my anxiety, and for the most part I've been successful, but I still have occasional feelings of worry when I ponder overwhealming ideas like the meaning of life/existence and other philosophical crap. Most of the physical symptoms are still gone, like the cold feeling I always used to feel in my feet and the headaches seem to be disappearing as well(although I notice that at school they seem to be increase in intensity and duration). So overall I'm feeling grounded, real, and alive. To think that just a couple months ago I was considering ending it. Don't give up, people. You can overcome this, just keep fighting and don't give up and say "I'm going to have to deal with this for the rest of my life", because that kind of thinking will get you nowhere except an anxious, fearful state.

I'm really looking forward to things in my life, and that feeling is incredible.


----------



## Xu (May 6, 2006)

That's excellent, Smirf 



> I feel like I MUST be in control of the situation at all times, and feel like I can't let a chemical or drug detach me further from my true self. Does that make any sense?


I think I've said that exact sentence before


----------



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

Two days ago I had 99% reality. That was it, total freedom from somatic sympthoms including DP. My god, it felt GOOD, very good indeed, it felt like normality, like reality, like life.

In fact, since I'm recovering from some time now I just assumed it as normal and didn't make this big party over it, I just stayed really nice and confortable and Peaceful, especially that, peaceful, and that is what is most striking to me, I've had stressful days where I move around a lot but don't do much really, and that I call my "escape mode", when I was at peace I didn't need to escape anylonger.

I think anxiety is at the core of everything, yes, its a bitch, we have to go in and uncover all the mind garbage but that is a job I'm more than willing to take, why? Because I've tasted liberty: And it feels good!!!


----------



## euphony (May 16, 2006)

congrats 

i'm extremely jealous right now and hope i can reach that point someday.


----------



## Martinique (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm glad whenever somebody feels good, better, more alive, but the symptoms you described feeling free of, sound more like Depression than DP. With Major Depression I feel empty, worthless, hurting, unable to function, while DP is disorienting and can be debilitating, I'm not sure I agree that it's always a bad thing. Why the rush to patholigize it? Maybe, what we feel really is a higher reality. Maybe others who soak themselves in useless gestures - barbecues, football games, dinner parties, and so forth, are the ones who aren't really alive. The only way one can be "happy" it seems, is to deny the undeniable. That death is always there, that death is unknowable and that all matter is essentially empty space, including ourselves. Are we sick with an illness (dp)? Or are we creatures born without protective shields? But still, I'm very glad you feel better.

Does anyone know what I mean?


----------

